
Ask HN: Going from solo-founder to co-founder; how to give equity affordably? - touchofevil
I&#x27;ve bootstrapped a web startup that I had developed by a paid freelancer. I&#x27;m a non-technical solo-founder and the freelancer I hired owns no equity in the company. The minimum viable product is now finished and I think it would be a good idea for me to bring on a technical co-founder to start working on some of the more complicated features that will be needed for the site in the long term. I&#x27;ll have to offer this co-founder equity only, since I spent the funds I had available getting the MVP built.<p>My startup is organized as a single owner California LLC. I&#x27;m wondering what would be the most cost effective way for me to add a co-founder to my company and set up a vesting schedule for the equity they would receive? Are there online tools that could help me accomplish this affordably? My budget for something like this would be around $500 or under.<p>PS. I know that forming a Delaware corp is ideal for startups, but I don&#x27;t know that I can afford to reorganize my company that way right now.<p>PPS. Raising seed funding is not an option right now as I&#x27;ve applied to multiple accelerators and been rejected, though I still have my fingers crossed for YC! My startup is in the ancillary cannabis space, which can be a limiting factor in terms of accelerators.
======
kp1
Maybe this? [https://danashultz.com/2014/05/14/how-do-we-issue-llc-
member...](https://danashultz.com/2014/05/14/how-do-we-issue-llc-membership-
interests/)

You may also want/need a lawyer to double check everything.

Good Luck!

